# Bit of advice please



## debs2k1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all
i was only diagnosed last month and am taking 25mcg of levothyroxine daily.
I've had aches and pains in my joints for years but now my right hand seems to be going claw like during the night. its mainly my middle finger which takes the most staightening and clicks back into place and for the rest of the day my hand seems normal apart from a bit of pain in the fingers and wrist. Is it worth seeing the doc about or is it just something eise caused by the Hashi's. 
thanks
debs


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

It sounds like you might be getting a trigger finger which I have never heard it being related to thyroid problems. You might want to see a hand specialist. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

debs2k1 said:


> Hi all
> i was only diagnosed last month and am taking 25mcg of levothyroxine daily.
> I've had aches and pains in my joints for years but now my right hand seems to be going claw like during the night. its mainly my middle finger which takes the most staightening and clicks back into place and for the rest of the day my hand seems normal apart from a bit of pain in the fingers and wrist. Is it worth seeing the doc about or is it just something eise caused by the Hashi's.
> thanks
> debs












Glad you have joined our group!!

When are your next labs due? When you get them, please get your results and the ranges and post them here so we can comment!

In regards to the wrist and fingers, the ganglia could be inflamed from nueropothy which is common in many autoimmune diseases but please do talk to your doc about it.

Chances are strong though as you get your thyroxine replacement titrated upwards to a place where you feel good, it will go away. But, the doctor should be told about this.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I also would recommend you ask your doctor. I did see complete improvement in all my joint and muscle pain when I got my medications tuned in but joint pain has many other causes besides thyroid.


----------

